# Modanifil



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was just (re-) reviewing the studies on opiate antagonists from the latest book on DPD (depersonalization, a new look at a neglected syndrome). After reading about the studies on naloxone and naltrexone, it goes on to state (when the chapter closes) that patients with anxiety or obsessive symptoms may respond better to SSRI's and K-pin (which is my current regimen, as is Lamictal). However, it also goes on to state that patients who complain of attention symmptoms, hypersomnia (don't know what this means yet...but will in about two minutes), and "underarousal" may respond better with a stimulant like modanifil.

Given that when i focus I literally feel like i can "hold" my sense of self in place....(when my mind wanders thats when it hits) do you think its worthwhile i try the modanifil ???

I've tried naltrexone...and although its still on the "shelf" (so to speak)...because i really didn't give it a fair shot...only a month or so...but it made me feel bad...wierd..worse...

I'm thinking of giving this a shot. What do you guys think ? have you had any experiences with it? If so, with what combination s (if any) of medications ?

Please get back asap...this has got me excited already.

Chris


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Sketch2000 said:


> I was just (re-) reviewing the studies on opiate antagonists from the latest book on DPD (depersonalization, a new look at a neglected syndrome). After reading about the studies on naloxone and naltrexone, it goes on to state (when the chapter closes) that patients with anxiety or obsessive symptoms may respond better to SSRI's and K-pin (which is my current regimen, as is Lamictal). However, it also goes on to state that patients who complain of attention symmptoms, hypersomnia (don't know what this means yet...but will in about two minutes), and "underarousal" may respond better with a stimulant like modanifil.
> 
> Given that when i focus I literally feel like i can "hold" my sense of self in place....(when my mind wanders thats when it hits) do you think its worthwhile i try the modanifil ???
> 
> ...


I believe there was another thread created by the member UniversityGirl about the topic Modanifil. I was put on Nuvigil (Provigil's cousin) and it made me feel worse. More tired and more depressed. Fucked up...im telling you.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I..... I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Jesus....
I've heard some mixed "reviews" over my 2 year history w/ this forum with modanifil.

Can't believe it made you feel worse. The only thing that comes to mind is it possibly worsening anxiety, etc....

I'll look for the other discussion...
I'm dying to give something a try given the fact that I've tried the naltrexone....although...like i said..not entirely..could most definitely give it another shot...

I've just always felt like a stimulant was the way to go for me. I remember way back when, my Pdoc tried getting modanifil approved for me...I never tried it cause it was so damn expensive...This was before this latest book but when "feeling unreal" was the only thing available and their is a small recommdation in it from a Dr. Torch in Atlanta...

Hopefully some others can shed light on their experiences or thoughts. Sorry you had such a bad exerience with another stimulant.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Searched for the other post but couldn't find it...


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

that looks interesting, I take adderall XR (dopamine agonist, d-amphetamine) in the morning and it's really helped me with work and social activities.. Never jittery, or nervous.. just wakes you up and you stay alert..

here's another list of meds similiar to the one you mentioned:

-------------------------------------

"Properly selected medications with the correctly tailored dose form the mainstay of treatment of Parkinson's Disease.

Drugs currently used to treat Parkinsonâ€™s Disease make movement easier and can prolong function for many years. Medications aim to replace or mimic the missing chemical dopamine in the brain.

The following are the medications used in the treatment of Parkinson's Disease. Each will be considered below.

•Dopamine agonists: pramipexole (MirapexTM), ropinerole( RequipTM), bromocriptine( ParlodelTM), pergolide ( PermaxTM)"

-----That's just a list of the dopamine agonists for treating parkinson's, there's loads more

I tried Mirapex while I was on adderall, but I didn't give it much of a chance.. Mirapex does look promising though:

"Mirapex: a non-ergoline dopamine agonist indicated for treating early-stage Parkinson's disease (PD) and restless legs syndrome (RLS).[1] It is also sometimes used off-label as a treatment for cluster headache and to counteract the problems with sexual dysfunction experienced by some users of the selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) antidepressants.[2] Pramipexole has shown robust effects on pilot studies in a placebo-controlled proof of concept study in bipolar disorder.[3] It is also being investigated for the treatment of clinical depression and fibromyalgia"


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info Nabber.

Chris


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Sketch2000 said:


> I was just (re-) reviewing the studies on opiate antagonists from the latest book on DPD (depersonalization, a new look at a neglected syndrome). After reading about the studies on naloxone and naltrexone, it goes on to state (when the chapter closes) that patients with anxiety or obsessive symptoms may respond better to SSRI's and K-pin (which is my current regimen, as is Lamictal). However, it also goes on to state that patients who complain of attention symmptoms, hypersomnia (don't know what this means yet...but will in about two minutes), and "underarousal" may respond better with a stimulant like modanifil.
> 
> Given that when i focus I literally feel like i can "hold" my sense of self in place....(when my mind wanders thats when it hits) do you think its worthwhile i try the modanifil ???
> 
> ...


I tried it.....first off its insanely expensive and your insurance may not cover it at all since it is only officially approved for narcolepsy. I had the same thought as you....and I am also taking klonopin, and trileptal rather that lamictal. however the modafinil was very ineffective for me- weak i would say. at higher doses it just became agitating. you might be better off trying a low dose of Ritalin....i tried that as well and it did help a smidge at times but I ultimately decided not to go the stimulant route as it overall just didn't seem to feel very effective for me. oh and the Ritalin is very inexpensive.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info bro.
Doesn't seem like I'm getting many good reviews.

Chris


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

I'm currently taking wellbutrin and feeling great. While its not a cure, people with DP really do need some type of psycho-stimulant like ritalin, adderall etc. It clears up a lot of symptoms (brain fog etc.) and makes you wanna get off your ass. It's true they increase anxiety sometimes but thats what your anxiety script is for.

I never took Modanifil seriously, I don't have narcolepsy and every single review I've read on it said it felt rather weak no matter what dose.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> I'm currently taking wellbutrin and feeling great. While its not a cure, people with DP really do need some type of psycho-stimulant like ritalin, adderall etc. It clears up a lot of symptoms (brain fog etc.) and makes you wanna get off your ass. It's true they increase anxiety sometimes but thats what your anxiety script is for.
> 
> I never took Modanifil seriously, I don't have narcolepsy and every single review I've read on it said it felt rather weak no matter what dose.


I agree with everything you said, I think more people with DP should give them a try. I know some people have had bad experiences with wellbutrin. I know I did, but I only gave it a couple weeks and it was the first med they put me on when I first opened up about DP/depression with a doctor.. so probably with K-pin it would work, just like you said. Sort of a redudant post, but I agree with ya


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

nabber said:


> I agree with everything you said, I think more people with DP should give them a try. I know some people have had bad experiences with wellbutrin. I know I did, but I only gave it a couple weeks and it was the first med they put me on when I first opened up about DP/depression with a doctor.. so probably with K-pin it would work, just like you said. Sort of a redudant post, but I agree with ya


Thanks guys.


----------



## Nara Osga (Aug 17, 2010)

I have narcolepsy and DP. I take modafinil for 3 months and it never helped on DP, witch I just restarted a treatment today. So, in my case, modafinil never helped with DP, only for narcolepsy, and it doesnt gives me inteligence, focus, or will. Only permits me to be awake during the day. I'm still on modafinil, 200mg, and it increases my panic, witch make DP worse for me, I think.


----------

